# [B]Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Notice to Vendors



## pkleppert (Apr 1, 2013)

*Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Notice to Vendors

All swap spaces from last year’s show are held until April 12. If a vendor does not renew his space by April 12 it may be given to someone else.  If you want the same spot as last year please mail your form in this week or send your payment through paypal with an additional $2 per space to “bikeshow@aol.com”
*


----------

